

Comparison Between Chess And Go - lobo_tuerto
http://users.eniinternet.com/bradleym/Compare.html

======
valarauca1
Its not that their is an apparently 'difficulty' in chess or go. The
difference is thinking about the game.

Chess is largely tactical game. Move A will lead to Move B,C,D which can be
countered by Move E,F,G,H which all lead to position XYZ. High level chess
players do a literal position search when determining a move. "How does the
board look now, how will look after this exchange."

Go isn't purely tactical. Go is strategic. The old saying in Go is, "Chess is
a battle, Go is a war." This is very true. At any given time in go there can
be 4-7 different 'fights' taking place. How players value these fights, and
fight these battles determines the game. Winning one battle, may weaken you in
another.

The real problem is Go is its a difficult to quantize game. The measure of Aji
(unsettledness) and Influence of a group of stones doesn't have a metric. I've
spoken with Dan (master) ranked players trying to improve my play, and I often
hear Aji and Influence cited as feelings, you feel the aji of a group of
stones, one glance will instantly tell how unsettled they are. And you truely
do.

The problem is programming languages doesn't do 'feelings' well. And really
nobody has given a better explanation. I feel it has to do with how the human
brain remembers and picks out patterns.

